

Password Manager LastPass Acquires Xmarks - Indyan
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20101202/password-manager-lastpass-acquires-xmarks/

======
ZoFreX
Very logical fit. LastPass have been making noises about integrating bookmark
sync since around the time Xmarks added password sync support, and I'd rather
it be this way around than the alternative (LastPass is extremely secure,
Xmarks... don't know). This presumably means my bookmarks will sync between
all my browsers, computers, and my phone, as well as my passwords. Hoorah!

Disclaimer: I am a LastPass subscriber

------
tobtoh
It would appear that Xmarks is a good fit for LastPass. LastPass already deals
with cross-browsing syncing and I would assume that their backend hardware
would be generally 'compatible' with whatever requirements Xmarks has.

So if LastPass already has a viable Freemium model, then they should be able
to integrate Xmarks into their business plan fairly easily.

------
joebananas
You know, people storing their passwords on a /free/ service always seemed a
wee bit icky to me. What happens when the service goes bust? Will all their
passwords be lost, like tears in the rain?

~~~
pwman
Enough people pay for the advanced service with LastPass (Mobile phone
support) to cover all the free users. Even if LastPass was nuked every user
still has access to all their data -- a encrypted cached copy is kept on every
browser and every phone you ever use. Pull the plug out of your computer and
verify yourself...

------
mike-cardwell
I hope XMarks doesn't end up dragging LastPass down with it. Don't get me
wrong, they're both good services, but I don't think it's possible to make
money with what XMarks offers.

~~~
pwman
LastPass is already profitable enough to continue supporting Xmarks
indefinitely.

------
st3fan
All your bookmarks now belong to them.

Sure hope they were encrypted.

------
svag
I hope LastPass will help Xmarks to overcome its difficulties...

~~~
ashconnor
by charging for the service.

Xmarks is great but I don't think it's a service I would pay for.

~~~
pwman
The service will remain free, and we're happy to have you as a free user. Our
plan is to continue to add mobile device support and ancillary services on top
to convince you that maybe $1/month is worth it. We only need to convince a
few percent of people to make this a success.

